# Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2016)

Für die Rollen aus den Baujahren ca. 1975-1985
Shakespeare Ambidex 
Shakespeare Ambidex S
Shakespeare  Sigma 
Shakespeare  Sigma Supra
und ähnliche und Clones hab ich hier mal auch einen speziellen Oldi-Rollenthread eröffnet.

Ich finde die Dinger unübertroffen gut, was die Stabilität betrifft! #6
Eben besonders bei den großen Modellen, wo es auch nicht so sehr auf moderne feinsinnige Features ankommt.

Die kleinen Modelle mit den Spulengrößen:
100m 0,25mm Mono
100m 0,30mm Mono 
100m 0,35mm Mono 
100m 0,40mm Mono 
kann man nach meiner Auffassung leichter mit Neuware ersetzen, für dünnste Dyneema-Spinnerei auch besser umsetzbar.

Die großen Modelle mit den Spulengrößen:
100m 0,50mm Mono
100m 0,60mm Mono 
100m 0,70mm Mono 
100m 0,75mm Mono 
100m 0,80mm Mono 
sind immer noch eine Klasse für sich.

Ich angele fürs schwere Hechtangeln vom Boot 
die 60er Größe der Sigma immer noch und bleibe auch dabei, keine derart leichte Rolle hält soviel aus.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

seit über dreißig jahren leistet sie treue dienste.
einst zum futterkorbangeln, zur zeit an meiner leichten, beringten stippe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Voila'..50er,35er und in 30er Grösse.

Für heutige Verhälnisse zwar eine Spartanische Lagerbestückung aber denoch keineswegs träge oder zäh laufend.

Auch die Bremse kann sich sehen lassen.

Wackel-oder Ausnudelfaktor gleich null

Das Design von damals finde ich immer noch zeitlos gelungen.

Waren seinerzeit aber alles andere als günstig zu ergattern.

Die 50er war meine erste..lag beim örtlichen Händler für um die 140(?)..Deutsche Mark.

Hatte im Umkreis kein anderer..alter Geschäftsfuchs,kaufen oder lassen.

5 Tage neben der Ausbildung noch nach Feierabend als Hiwi auf dem Bau geackert (ächz)und sie war mein [emoji7] 

0.35er Platil Mono gabs immerhin gratis
dazu.

Die 35er gabs zum nächsten Geburtstag,die 30er war 1 Jahr darauf ein zufällig sehr günstig abgeschwatzter Kellerfund ..also mehr als 30 Mark ist die nicht wert [emoji4] 

Bezahlen und ganz schnell weg[emoji12] 

Robuste Arbeitstiere Made in Japan

Wurden sage und schreibe je Exemplar 2 mal zerlegt und neu geschmiert..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Eindrucksvolle Bilder von deinen Arbeitstieren! #6
So sieht man viel mehr Details als auf dem vorigen Regalfoto.

Genau wie die 30er oben, kann man fast schon direkt zum restaurieren übergehen, das ist ja auch ein Subthema


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Wow, gute Idee diesen Faden zu eröffnen#6.

Ich dachte schon es gibt wohl nur Sammler für dieses Gerät.

Ich habe früher viel mit diesen Rollen gefischt und war sehr zufrieden.

Heute besitze ich wieder mehrere alte Sigma, aber nur mit Frontbremse. An die mit Heckbremse konnte ich mich nie gewöhnen.

Meine Begeisterung begann mit der 025, die ich an der Matchrute fischte und auch heute dabei wieder nutze. Eine dermaßen stabile kleine leichte Stationärrolle aus Metall habe ich nicht wieder gefunden

Heute sind es wieder 4 Stück, die immer wieder mit zum Fischen gehen.

Ich mache später mal Bilder.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Eine dermaßen stabile kleine leichte Stationärrolle aus Metall habe ich nicht wieder gefunden



Hab die Schätzchen zwar nie gewogen aber mir kommts auch so vor,das die mit heutigen Metallbodys durchaus mithalten können.

Die wirken m.M.n.aber eh relativ fein,gerade die kleinen 30er und 25er kommen beinahe schon optisch zierlich rüber..Daiwas aus der Ära wirken dagegen beinahe plump.

Ein weiteres Highlight dürfte Shakespeare mit der Rotorkonstruktion der Sigma gelungen sein..dieser extrem geringe Spalt zwischen Rotor/Body und das "Rund in Rund " Design ist echt beeindruckend.

Wer zweifelt,darf ja gerne mal versuchen die Rotorarme auch nur einen Hauch Richtung Body zu drücken..klappt nicht mal bei den Zwergen,geschweige bei 50er oder 60er.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die wirken m.M.n.aber eh relativ fein,gerade die kleinen 30er und 25er kommen beinahe schon optisch zierlich rüber..


Wieg ruhig mal nach und freu Dich, die kleinen Sigma 2200 25 30 35 40 sind wirklich erstaunlich leicht, ich meine sogar die Sigma Supra 2500 40 wiegt nur 330g und die Frontbremser sind leichter.
Die Ambidex haben nur die 30 gleich, deren zweite Größe 100m 0,40mm Rolle 2410 2411 ist schon die Sigma 2200 50 geworden.

Die kleinen sind vom Gewichtsfaktor her immer noch richtig top, ich wiege mal genau nach.

Muss ich bei den größeren 50 und 60 eh wegen Vergleich mit der Klasse der aktuellen "fetten" schweren Spinrollen (Daiwa 4000, Abu Söron S60, Slammer usw.)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> die kleinen Sigma 2200 25 30 35 40 sind wirklich erstaunlich leicht, ich meine sogar die Sigma Supra 2500 40 wiegt nur 330g und die Frontbremser sind leichter.



Ups..selbst 'ne 3000er Arc/Applause hat pi mal Auge 310g.

Hatte in einem Nostalgie Crossoveranfall mal die 30er Sigma an eine heutige 3 m Schwingspitzenrute geschraubt.Das wirkte stimmig und auch keinesfalls zu schwer.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Ambidex haben nur die 30 gleich



Kulthaspel die nächste.wer ab den 90ern damit und 'nem Pärchen Richard Walker Carp No.1 o.ä. am Vereinssee auflief,war je nach Wissens-/Insiderbackround  entweder arm, die behütete Reinkarnation der Tacklegötter oder dekadent provokanter Tacklenerd [emoji3]


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau wie die 30er oben, kann man fast schon direkt zum restaurieren übergehen, das ist ja auch ein Subthema


restaurieren? meiner 30er wurde noch nie aufgeschraubt und funktioniert tadellos.



Testudo schrieb:


> Heute besitze ich wieder mehrere alte Sigma, aber nur mit Frontbremse. An die mit Heckbremse konnte ich mich nie gewöhnen.


dito!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> restaurieren? meiner 30er wurde noch nie aufgeschraubt und funktioniert tadellos.


Schaden tut denen eine Pflege aber auch nicht gerade 
und die Kratzer in den schwarzen Lacken kann man dank der Mattfarbe recht gut ausbessern. Spulenkanten polieren ist ein weiteres Thema.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Also ich habe alle vorsichtig geöffnet, was  man bei Verwendung des passenden Schraubendrehers auch gar nicht sieht. Und in jeder war das Fett verharzt, also stellenweise fest geworden.

Also alle Teile schön gereinigt und neu gefettet. Dazu habe ich ein gutes Fett verwendet, welches für niedrige Temperaturen ausgelegt ist. Danach laufen alle Rollen wie neu.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

ich würde meine rollen auch öffnen und fetten wenn sie irgendwelche probleme hätten, aber die laufen eben fast wie neu und lackkratzer stören mich nicht im geringsten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich würde meine rollen auch öffnen und fetten wenn sie irgendwelche probleme hätten, aber die laufen eben fast wie neu



Die wurden ja auch noch zu anderen Zeiten zusammengebaut.

Da galten im Gegensatz zu heute,3 g Werksseitig richtig aufgebrachtes Fett ja nicht als Renditeschädigende  Verschwendung oder gar Vorstufe zum  Unternehmensverrat[emoji3]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ich habe hier eine Liste von Begriffen zu Schmierstoffen heraus gesucht. 
http://www.setral.net/de/schmierstoff-abc.html

Meine Vermutung aufgrund jahrelanger Beobachtung ist, das in den Rollen das Fett besonders dann zu Entmischung oder Verharzung neigt, wenn es sehr kalt wird (Außenlagerung, je tiefer) und sehr lange nicht bewegt wird, also 1/2 Jahr oder gar Jahre lang.

Die Oxydation soll auch noch mitspielen, hier kommen eingedrungener Dreck und Wasser zum tragen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Jein..[emoji6] 

2 Rollen,2 Zustände trotz (subjektiv gefühlt) gleicher Lagerung.


Mein 30er Modell Kellerfund lag,richtig..über rund 2 Jahre Aktionslos im kühlen Keller.

Da hatte selbst der aufgebrachte Entfetter 'ne Menge Arbeit,um die alte Fettschicht anzulösen.

Seit Augenschmeichelnder Vitrinengarage und wahrscheinlicher auch aufgrund optimierter Fette des 21 Jhd.,null Laufeinbußen nach längerer Untätigkeit.

Die 50er parkte mal über 6 Jahre im Chaos meines ebenfalls kühlen Angelkellers und lief nach Reaktivierung beinahe so leicht wie am ersten Tag.

Hatte danach mal reingeschaut und weil eh offen neu mit Finish Line Teflon Fett bearbeitet aber zwingend notwendig wäre das nicht gewesen.

Hmm..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Hab da noch die Story von Angelrollen, die den Winter über im schwedischen "Urwald" im Schuppen liegen, also deutlich kälter als im Keller werden.
Da war nach einigen Jahren aus mit dem Fett, alle Rollen ziemlich schlecht, die Benutzer klagen dass alle nichts mehr taugen ... (auch einige Sigmas + Clones dabei)


----------



## hans albers (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

moin

also ich schraube auch immer gerne an den
"lolomotiven" herum.. bzw. neues fett rin,
um auch mal die technik /mechanik im inneren zu bestaunen,
bzw. zu begreifen.


diese shakespeares sind feine röllchen,
die auch heute ihren festen platz im angelsortiment haben.


----------



## Gone Fishing (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Es ist halt auch viel Liebhaberei dabei.

Mein Dad hatte eine 050er und 030er oder 035er Sigma neu gekauft.
Schon nach wenigen Jahren lief die 050er sehr rau und die 030er oder 035er war kaum noch zu drehen.
Vom Gefühl her wie hier oft bezeichnet einer Kaffeemühle ähnlich - handbetrieben und mit Bohnen drin.

Die Rollen wurden nie getaucht und waren einmal im Urlaub an der Ostsee, wo sie vielleicht 5 Tage von eine Mole genutzt wurden. In Kontakt mit Brackwasser kam dabei nur das Schnurlaufröllchen.
Zuhause wurden die Rollen vielleicht einmal pro Monat genutzt.

Heutzutage wäre mir so eine Rolle neu keine 40 € wert, obwohl ich ältere Gerätschaften eigentlich gerne mag.
100% Ausfallquote sind für mich eindeutig.
So etwas habe ich bei Stationärrollen nie wieder erlebt.
Für mich bedeutet dies, dass einges von früher gut war, was Angelgeräte betrifft, vieles eben aber auch nicht.

Wie sieht es denn bei den grünen Ambidex aus, was Haltbarkeit betrifft?


----------



## hans albers (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

.. komisch

meine sigma hatte auch schon einige male
salzwasser kontakt,
und läuft immer noch "relativ" weich.

(natürlich kein vergleich zu einigen moderen rollen,
ausser vielleicht zur penn slammer etc..)

hab sie aber auch jedesmal mit warmen spüli-wasser
abgewischt und mit
zb. silikon spray behandlet

und einmal auch, wie gesagt das alte fett getauscht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

50er war/ist ne prima Kurbelwaffe fürs grobe Scharmützel auf Aal,Hecht und Karpfen..war mit einer 2.40 m Glasfaser Steck gepaart,meine erste Kombo auf Gegenwehr technisch hartnäckigere Fische.

Die Rute war für heutige Maßstäbe zwar assig schwer aber ein Drilltechnisches Schmankerl..die "Winde" vom Typ Sigma, trug auch zu einem sehr beruhigenden Gefühl bei.





Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist halt auch viel Liebhaberei dabei.



Logisch..und 'ne Menge toller Erinnerungen.

Liebhalter von älterem Technikgerät,ticken wohl generell ähnlich?

Ne Kreidler Florett ist auch nicht mehr wirklich auf dem neuesten Technikstand und trotzdem(oder gerade weil eben robust) gibts Fans dieser rudimentär ausgestatteten Kisten.Zeigen sogar ab und an etlichem Neukram die Qualitätstechnische lange Nase.





Gone Fishing schrieb:


> 100% Ausfallquote sind für mich eindeutig.
> So etwas habe ich bei Stationärrollen nie wieder erlebt.



Ich habs genau umgekehrt erlebt..waren mit meinen Mitte der 90er gekauften Shimano Aero Gt meine bis dato zuverlässigsten Rollen überhaupt.
Nicht einen Hauch schwer laufend..meine 50er musste nicht mal kurbeln,Rolle passend kippen und der Rotor läuft an.

Was ich an anderen, moderneren Rollen dagegen im Hardcoremodus schon geplättet hab..oha.

Ja..den nicht ausgewuchteten Rotor der Sigma spürt man..ich mache damit aber auch kein Speed Jigging,Wicklung ist so lala aber sowas "kann" eine modernere Slammer oder Sargus 1 auch..

Die Sigma mag zwar nur das Rollentechnische Pflichtprogramm erfüllen..Schnur freigeben, einholen und bremsen.Aber das kann sie n.M.n. gut und zuverlässig.

Da sieht man über gelegentliche Schatten gerne mal hinweg[emoji6] 



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei den grünen Ambidex aus, was Haltbarkeit betrifft?



Die grünen Ambitex(Super) waren einen Tick robuster bzw kränkten m.W.n.weniger an der Bügelaufnahme.

http://www.stilvoll-fischen.de/threads/752-Shakespeare-Ambidex-Super-Reinigung-und-Wartung

Die blaue:

http://www.stilvoll-fischen.de/threads/19-Vorstellung-Shakespeare-Ambidex-Serie


----------



## hans albers (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

@RuhrfischerPG

gut auf den punkt gebracht..#6



mich hat auch noch keine von den älteren rollen im stich gelassen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

auf die sigmas, zumindest die frontbremsenmodelle, laß´ ich ebenfalls nix kommen, auch die gleichnamige rutenserie meine ich noch in guter erinnerung zu haben.

ganz im gegensatz zur alpha ruten-/rollenserie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Zu Rollengammel am Metall kann man wenig vergleichbares sagen, das hängt ja von vielen Faktoren ab und manche gut gemeinte Maßnahme killt eine Rolle erst richtig. 

Z.B. hängt eine wöchentlich mehrmals in die Ostsee getauchte Rolle besser im durchlüfteten Schuppen und hält durch, als dass sie einmal im Urlaub mit etwas Salzwasser benetzt irgendwo in einen alten Kleiderschrank im Keller gesperrt wird. 

Ich hab ne gebrauchte stärker vergammelte Sigma 80, die hat länger im Salzwasser/Boot gelegen und hat auch einen Schaden im Getriebe. Ansonsten scheint aber das meiste in Ordnung zu sein.
Demnächst operiere ich die mal richtig samt Endoskopie ... :m


----------



## Shura (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Kann irgendeiner von den Sigma/Ambidex-Spezialisten was zum verwendeten Getriebematerial sagen?

Bisher hab ich gefunden:

Unkaputtbar
VA
Aus dem Vollen gefräst
Messing
???

Messingritzel OK, aber das Antriebsrad? Auf diversen Bildern siehts eher nach Druckguss aus. Kann da Jemand was konkretes zu sagen?#c

Modell ist egal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Das Ritzel ist fett aus Messing.  Großrad dürfte bei allen ein Alu-Zink-Druckguss sein, habe sogar eines probezerlegt gebohrt und abgedreht. Die Achse dazu gerne angesetzte Bronze.
Vorhandenes Excenterrad wie Großrad. 
Direktkupplung bei den kleineren Modell jeder Reihe ist dickes Stahlblech.
Die 1 bis 2 Kugellager, die Spulenachse und Klinkensperre rostarmer Stahl. 
Das Rücklaufsperrenzackenrad gehärteter Stahl.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist halt auch viel Liebhaberei dabei.
> Heutzutage wäre mir so eine Rolle neu keine 40 € wert, obwohl ich ältere Gerätschaften eigentlich gerne mag.



Viel ist da noch untertrieben.
Da ist seit einigen Jahren nen Gehype drauf, ist schon nimmer schön.
Die verlangten Preise inner Bucht sind für alte gebrauchte Massenware auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Schaut man sich ähnliches aus der Zeit aber von anderen Herstellern an, bekommt man vergleichbares durchaus hinterhergeschmissen.
Aus Metall war zu der Zeit eh quasi jede Rolle, von daher gabs nix instabiles.
Klar, wenns jetzt nen super seltenes Modell wie die Sigma 70 wäre, könnte man ja solche Preise nachvollziehen.
Aber für ne ausgenudelte, verranzte 2410/30 50 Ocken oder für ne Sigma 80 bis zu über 100 Tacken?

Kann mal irgendeiner derartige Träumer mal wieder auf die Erde holen??|rolleyes

Da kann ich ja besser meine alte Tokoz nehmen, die kannste nichtmal öffnen zum fetten, da gibts nicht eine Schraube dran.:q


----------



## Shura (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Mir ist vor allem aufgefallen, dass besonders ein ganz bestimmter Anbieter auf Ebay querbeet diese alten Rollen verkauft - und oft zu absoluten witzpreisen. 
Vielleicht kommts mir nur so vor, aber gefühlt lande ich fast jedes mal auf seiner Seite, wenn ich nach irgendwas dort suche... sei es ABU, DAM oder Shakespeare. #t


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann mal irgendeiner derartige Träumer mal wieder auf die Erde holen??|rolleyes


naja gut, manche haben den schuß echt nicht gehört. hab´ eben mal auf die schnelle in der bucht geschaut, da ist von 77 euro bis 6,50 alles dabei.
sogar eine alpha für 45 tacken. sehr schön auch die bezeichnung antik...
wobei, den verkäufern kann man da wohl eher keinen vorwurf machen, wenn sie den preis bekommen, alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## hans albers (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

man braucht halt ein bischen geduld 

dann findet man auch  "seine" preise...


ausserdem finde ich 40 ,- euro
für eine gut erhaltene quick 2000 oder shakespeare
ambidex auch noch im bereich des vertretbaren...

die halten dann meistens auch ein lebenlang.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann mal irgendeiner derartige Träumer mal wieder auf die Erde holen??|rolleyes



Stimmt natürlich,sehe ich aber recht gelassen.

Das ist übrigens auch kein explizites "Problem" von Althaspeln.

Wer(wie auch schon gesehen) 'ne 12 Monate alte Stella zu 90% des Neupreises loswerden möchte,findet evtl.auch 'nen Intressenten,ist aber realistisch gesehen auch nicht weniger im träumerischen(oder ausgefuchsten) Orbit daheim als die Oldie Marktschreier.

Und überhaupt..wer überteuert kauft,so what?

Ist nicht a.nicht mein Geld und b.können und dürfen sich Beweggründe zum Kauf durchaus normaler, rationaler Logik entziehen.

Jeder nach seiner Facon..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Viel ist da noch untertrieben.
> Da ist seit einigen Jahren nen Gehype drauf, ist schon nimmer schön.
> Die verlangten Preise inner Bucht sind für alte gebrauchte Massenware auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> Schaut man sich ähnliches aus der Zeit aber von anderen Herstellern an, bekommt man vergleichbares durchaus hinterhergeschmissen.
> ...



Ist vielleicht dann  besser, dass du kein Faible für alte Rollen hast, sonst wüsstest du, das du sie achten sicher aufschrauben kannst. Oder meinst du, die Löcher dort sind nur Design :q

Ich finde manche Preise auch überzogen, aber das regelt scikh doch selbst und jeder bezahlt das was es ihm wert ist.

Ich habe mir meine 025 für 50 Euro gekauft, de kam annähern neuwertig im Karton und das war es mir wert. 

Ich nutze sie allerdings zum fischen und benutze sie nicht als reines Sammelstück. Dabei versuche ich sie etwas pfleglich zu behandeln, aber wenn mal etwas Futter dran klebt gerate ich nicht in Panik.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine 025 für 50 Euro gekauft, de kam annähern neuwertig im Karton und das war es mir wert.


Die Seltenheit von sowas in gutem Zustand zeigt sich sofort im deutlich höheren Preis, während eine alt und abgenudelt aussehende eben recht wenig kostet.

Und Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt hierbei stark den Preis.

Ich habe kein grundsätzliches Problem für eine besonders gut erhaltene alte Rolle bis 100€ auszugeben, ca. neuwertig, Karton o. E-Spule, wunderschön anzusehen, wenn mir die wertig erscheint und ich die unbedingt haben und/oder benutzen will.
Vor allem, wenn ich das mit den Neupreisen der großen Japanermarken vergleichen tue, insbesondere für die großen SW-Modelle. 
Da sind schnell 400-500€ usw. aufgerufen, und das bei sogar fraglicher Lebensdauer, während die Themenrollen hier ja ihr 40 jähriges Benutzungsüberleben schon bewiesen haben. 

Mal stumpf gerecht, also 100€ auf weitere 40 Nutzungjahre wären dann höchstes 2.50€ p Jahr , das bekommt nichtmal die billigste neue Chinahaspel hin :m


----------



## Shura (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann mal irgendeiner derartige Träumer mal wieder auf die Erde holen??|rolleyes



Wenn du das schon teuer findest, dann such in der Bucht mal nach "Mepps super Meca" :vik:


----------



## fischforsch (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Letztens beim Kellerausmisten habe ich drei solch alte guterhaltene Mühlen mit Originalkarton in der Mülltonne entsorgt. Hätte ich den Thread doch mal eher gelesen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht dann  besser, dass du kein Faible für alte Rollen hast, sonst wüsstest du, das du sie achten sicher aufschrauben kannst. Oder meinst du, die Löcher dort sind nur Design :q



Nen Faible hab ich sicherlich nicht wirklich, sind halt Gebrauchsgegenstände.
Sofern du die beiden "Löcher" am hinteren Ende der Tokoz meinst...na denn probier mal sie da zu öffnen.
Das ist nur nen Deckel der Rücklaufsperre.
Die beiden "Löcher" am Deckel der Kurbel sind zum Umbau auf Links/Rechts-Betrieb.
Geöffnet wird die Rolle von vorne und nur mit Spezialwerkzeug.
Da sitzt nicht nur nur poplige Rotormutter auf dem Schaft, da steckt ne ganz andere Technik drinne.
Die Rolle (Tokoz TAP451) hat kein Spulenhub, die Spule (Druckknopfauslösung, Frontbremse) wird durch das Getriebe und Rotorbewegung ebenfalls in Rotation (geringer wie der Rotor selbst) versetzt, und durch die angewinkelte Lage entsteht eine Kreuzwicklung.

Gibt und gab es meines Wissens nur bei Rollen der tschechischen Marke Tokoz (hatten auch mal ne Wallerrolle), obige Rolle ist etwa 38 Jahre alt, wurde so gebaut bis Anfang der 90er.


Aber hier gehts ja um alte Shakespeare-Schätzchen, von daher funke ich da mal nicht weiter dazwischen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Letztens beim Kellerausmisten habe ich drei solch alte guterhaltene Mühlen mit Originalkarton in der Mülltonne entsorgt.



Angelkultur auslöschende Barbaren..[emoji28]


----------



## hans albers (15. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



> Letztens beim Kellerausmisten habe ich drei solch alte guterhaltene Mühlen mit Originalkarton in der Mülltonne entsorgt.




|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nen Faible hab ich sicherlich nicht wirklich, sind halt Gebrauchsgegenstände.
> Sofern du die beiden "Löcher" am hinteren Ende der Tokoz meinst...na denn probier mal sie da zu öffnen.
> Das ist nur nen Deckel der Rücklaufsperre.
> Die beiden "Löcher" am Deckel der Kurbel sind zum Umbau auf Links/Rechts-Betrieb.
> ...




Danke für die Info, ich kenne die Rolle tatsächlich nicht , aber mich würde die Technik sehr interessieren. Der hier markierte Deckel hinten hat doch nichts mit der Montage der Kurbel zu tun. Dahinter liegt das Getriebe


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Du hast mich etwas missverstanden.
Der hintere Deckel ist nur ne Abdeckung der Rücklaufsperre (drehbar wie ne Heckbremse).
Der Deckel an der Kurbel hat ebenfalls diese geschraubte Scheibe mit den 2 Löchern, auf der rechten Seite ist dagegen eine Kunststoffabdeckung. Beides kann man austauschen für Links/Rechtsbetrieb. Die Kurbelwelle ist fest mit einem kleinen Ritzel verbunden, quasi ähnlich älterer Quicks.
An das Getriebe ansich kommt man aber allein über diese 2 kleineren Öffnungen nicht ran, das geht nur von vorne, indem man die komplette sehr komplizierte Mechanik zerlegt (Spezielwerkzeug nötig).
Auf dieser Seite sind einige Abbildungen der patentierten (TAP/SOL-Patent) Mechanik zu sehen, einfach runterscrollen und bei TAP441 das letzte Bild ansehen.

Die Ambidex, andere Shakespeare's, Mitchell 300 (ab 82 in der Sowjetunion) und auch diverse Ryobis (ab 1984 als Tokoz) wurden auch im ehemaligen Ostblock in Lizenz hergestellt.
Das weiß nur kaum einer, da diese Modelle für uns ehemalige DDR'ler eigentlich nicht zugänglich waren.

 Russische Shakespeare 1
 Russische Shakespeare 2
 Russische Shakespeare 3
 Russische Shakespeare 4
Russische Mitchell

 Tschechische Ryobi

und da gibts noch mehr (auf Bilder klicken um mehr zu erfahren).
Den einen oder anderen DAM-Lizenzbau wird man da sicherlich auch finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

> Russische Shakespeare

Cool, waren das wirklich legale Nachbauten oder kamen die nicht über Shakespeare, Sears u.a. aus Japan?

Ich habe z.B. spätere Nachbauten der Sigma aus Korea, die erst Mitte der 90er verkauft wurden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Das waren ganz legale Lizenzbauten, produziert in den entsprechenden Ländern, also nicht Japan.

Gabs ja auch bei Autos, vor allem Fiat (Lada, Polski Fiat, Zastava) und Renault (Dacia).

Ob die Rollen da aber nur montiert oder auch gefertigt wurden entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du hast mich etwas missverstanden.
> Der hintere Deckel ist nur ne Abdeckung der Rücklaufsperre (drehbar wie ne Heckbremse).
> Der Deckel an der Kurbel hat ebenfalls diese geschraubte Scheibe mit den 2 Löchern, auf der rechten Seite ist dagegen eine Kunststoffabdeckung. Beides kann man austauschen für Links/Rechtsbetrieb. Die Kurbelwelle ist fest mit einem kleinen Ritzel verbunden, quasi ähnlich älterer Quicks.
> An das Getriebe ansich kommt man aber allein über diese 2 kleineren Öffnungen nicht ran, das geht nur von vorne, indem man die komplette sehr komplizierte Mechanik zerlegt (Spezielwerkzeug nötig).
> ...



Danke zu den Erörterungen, aber auch der Link ist ja sehr interessant.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*












und noch was ot - außer konkurrenz sozusagen -


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Aha, 030 035 040 hat er - da hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch die letzte Lücke.
Deren Gewichte sind wirklich niedrig für eine Voll-Alu-Rolle, sind noch viele mit sozusagen voll übermotorisiert beim Friedfischen! :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

musste aber vorgestern schmunzeln, da ist mir der dezember-blinker in die hände gefallen.
kultrollen eine neue rubrik dort - die ambidex.
dürfte die preise nicht gerade purzeln lassen...


----------



## Shura (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ach Mist, die spionieren hier rum! D:  |bla:


----------



## hans albers (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

..pssttt.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ist ja nur alter Schrott und Sammelleidenschaft, eher so wie Briefmarken sammeln 

Und das wieder einsetzen und benutzen wollen ist eher so wie einen 50er Jahre Porsche komplett in alle Enzelteile zu zerlegen, flexen schweißen rumdengeln, um vlt. wieder was fahrbares draus zu machen, also nur für Leute mit Werkstattvollaustattung. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Mönsch Leute, das war scherzhaft und nicht ganz ernst! :m

Dürft ruhig wieder was mehr schreiben #h , und ich komme endlich mal mit ein paar Bilders von meinen vielen Porsche Panamerica JPM ! :m

(JPM = Japanese *Produced* Modell, nicht so'n halbgarer Murks wie JDM) 

Bin zwar mit dem Licht-Farbfaktor noch nicht richtig zufrieden, aber es übt sich was ein Meister sein will :q :q, gilt auch für Rollenfotos mit Metallic- oder Schwarzmatt-lacken und Eloxierungen.

Selber schrauben an sowas macht Spaß! #6 #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Hier die 2./3. Serie der hellblauen Ambidex (2400 Zwischenmodelle und 2400 DC), äußerlich gut erkennbar an dem schwarzen Bügelhalterarm aus Aluguß. 

Die 1. Serie hat einen Bügelhalterarm aus einem gebogenen verchromten Blech.
Kommt später, wenn ich alle zusammen bekommen sollte.











Shakespeare Ambidex 2400 DC    (100m 0.30mm) 254g  Size 030
Shakespeare Ambidex 2410 DC    (120m 0.40mm) 407g  Size 050 
Shakespeare Ambidex 2430 DC    (120m 0.50mm) 486g  Size 060 
Shakespeare Ambidex 2450 DC    (120m 0.60mm) 673g  Size 075


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Was die hellblauen wie einige andere Oberklasse-Rollen bis zu der Zeit 19975/77 auszeichnet, ist die heute sehr aufwendig anmutende Gravur in der Form bzw. Ausprägung der Typkennzeichnung auf dem Gehäuse.

Macht man (die Rollenmanufakturen) heute höchstens per Aufkleber  bzw. nur (einfarbigen) Aufruck 






Man sieht auch gut die eingeschraubte Stahlachse für das Excenterverlegerad bei 2430 und 2450, noch nicht versteckt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Und hier die wesentlich kürzer angebotene Nachfolger- bzw. Ergänzungsserie, die Ambidex Super 24x1 in hellgrün. Schwächen in der 24er Serie wurden ausgebügelt, so kam eine Excenterverlegung in die 2411, die 2441 war verstärkt und eine schöne und harmonische große Größe, genauso wie die 2499 (-1 sozusagen) einer der begehrtesten Winzlinge wurde.

Hieraus wurden später in einem weiteren Entwicklungs- und Rationalisierungschritt die Sigma 2200 abgeleitet, viele Einsparungen, aber eine matte schwarze Farbe, die immer passen tut, bis heute.  











Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2499 (100m 0.25mm) 165g  Size 025
Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2401 (100m 0.30mm) 253g  Size 030
Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2411 (120m 0.40mm) 410g  Size 050
Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2441 (100m 0.70mm) 616g  Size 070


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Das Foto dürfte Premiere sein ... alle 8 Ambidex hellbalu+hellgrün auf einem Bild! :m 

Die Sigma 2200 schwarz hat auch 8 Mitglieder, davon 7 verfügbare, 
und davon später mehr.






Größen absteigend von obere Reihe rechts bis untere Reihe rechts


----------



## Shura (23. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Alter Schwede, das ist absoluter Rollen-Porn. Da wird man neidisch, ohne Witz D:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Wow, eine schöne Sammlung hast du da #6

Aber du musst noch Schnur drauf ziehen und ab damit ans Wasser.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Aber du musst noch Schnur drauf ziehen und ab damit ans Wasser.


auf jeden fall!

dennoch, schöne sammlung, vor allem, eindrucksvoll in szene gesetzt! #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ja, echt prima 

An den Rollen selbst finde ich die offebar komplett zurückklappbare Bügelkonstruktion interessant - das spart mal wirklich Platz beim Transport, weil nix mehr hochsteht.


----------



## grubenreiner (24. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ich hab auch sowohl die blaue als die grüne Ambidex Serie in Benutzung.
Wobei ich zugeben muss dass mir die Blaue Serie einfach besser zusagt, trotz des Außenanschlags für den Bügel.
Was  Bremse und Rücklaufsperre angeht sind die Rollenserien in jedem Fall  beide bis heute Top. Der 8 fache Anschlag des Rücklaufs ist in der  Praxis fast wie ein unendlicher, die Bremse können die meisten unter 100  Euro Rollen von heute nicht besser.
Einzige Schwachstelle nach  vielen Jahren ist die Bügelumschlgsfeder, die sind altersbedingt oft  ausgeleiert. Ich hab mir hier von nem befreundeten Feinmechaniker ein  paar biegen lassen.
Worauf ich dafür total abfahre ist die Achse, nahezu bombensicher in der Stärke. Daher ist die 2450er Ambidex auch meine bevorzugte Wallerrolle für die heimischen Waller.

Solch herrlichen Rollenporn hab ich leider nicht, aber ein paar Einsatzbilder  :


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

herrlich! #6


----------



## hans albers (24. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



> Aber du musst noch Schnur drauf ziehen und ab damit ans Wasser.



....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Aber du musst noch Schnur drauf ziehen und ab damit ans Wasser.


Naja, mit Schnur drauf schauen sie wahrscheinlich sogar besser aus. 

Was nun die unabwendbare Frage nach der richtigen Schnur und Schnurfarbe für die Rollenpräsentation und die Vitrinenlagerung aufwirft! :m :q
Sollte die Schnur in Rollenfarbe sein? 

Vlt. |thinkerg: kann ich so Altschnurbestände sinnvoll verschieben und Neubedarf erzeugen! :q

Aber mit ans Wasser -- nein. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Vor allem deswegen nicht: Es sind noch genug andere, die ans Wasser wollen! :m

So diese Sammlung von 1990+ Spätclones der Ambidex-S 2499 und Sigma (Conato Sigma, Made in Korea), tw. schon mehr verkunststofft (links). 
Die größeren sind aber sogar mehrfach verbessert ggü. den orginalen Sigmas und nur eine Vereinfachung.
Sie sind direkte Clones der US-Sigmas mit Goldspule (hab ich auch eine), was sich als Design schwarze Grundfarbe + Goldelox und gerne rote Schriften bis heute gut gehalten hat (Penn Slammer u.a.)







Die wurden jetzt seit 1998 dauerhaft über (Urlaubs-)Wochen geangelt ... die kleinen zum Weißfischfang und auch gerne von zarter weiblicher Hand. 
Die vier rechts machen die ganz grobe Arbeit mit dem Boot und meist viel zu kleinen Submeter-Fischen, sind erst 2015 frisch bespult.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

du bist schon ein richtiger freak, nordlichtangler, bitte positiv verstehen.

in der tat, sehr imposante sammlung!


----------



## grubenreiner (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Größten Respekt. Das is ne amtliche Sammlung.
Ich könnts ja nicht, nur gucken, nicht drillen/werfen etc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Das passiert(e) aber auch, hier ein paar Bilder zum gucken :m

Leider habe ich selten auf den Trips fotografiert, aber wenn dann schonmal recht viel (Landschaftfotos und so), so sind auch einige dieser Rollen mit erwischt.

Nun habe ich seit neuestem eine kleine DigiCam mit lange haltendem Akku, damit werden Bilder nun zukünftig deutlich mehr werden! #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich könnts ja nicht, nur gucken, nicht drillen/werfen etc.


ne, ich auch nicht.

erstaunlich aber, naja eigentlich nicht, alte rollen, die richtig gut laufen, aber die ruten sind meist neueren datums.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Die Ruten wo die dran sind, gibt es aber auch schon nicht mehr zu kaufen! 
Aber ein guter Hinweis, werde mal ein paar Aufkleber entfernen, dann sieht einiges gleich älter aus ...

Hängt schon stark von der Angelart und dem Zielanspruch ab, bei der gezielten Großhechtjagd mit teilweise sehr weiten Reisen (Schweden und so) nehme ich als Grundausrüstung nur selber ausgetestete Ruten auf höchstem Niveau her und neuen Krams dazu zum bewähren, da passt sehr altes aus der Zeit vor dem vollen Beherrschen der Carbonmattenblanktechnik (bis ca.1995) grundsätzlich nicht mehr. 

Ich werde es nochmal probieren zum "posen und rumgründeln", ob ich mit alten Glasfaserteles und dergleichen überhaupt noch angeln könnte oder möchte. :q
Da ist einiger Rutenstoff zum entweder Entsorgen oder für zweiten Einsatzabschnitt samt Renovierung vorhanden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da ist einiger Rutenstoff zum entweder Entsorgen oder für zweiten Einsatzabschnitt samt Renovierung vorhanden.


würde eindeutig entsorgen vorschlagen.


----------



## hans albers (25. November 2016)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

tolle bilder,

und nen paar rollen sind dann ja auch am wasser...


es gab übrigens auch einige gute ruten serien in den 70/80er
ohne "glasfaser stock" appeal.
(zb dam airway,sportex.. etc..)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Interessantes Stück

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Seltene-Ange...590992?hash=item3d2f1f6250:g:5j4AAOSw241YZT1k

schaut auch irgendwie geclont aus


----------



## hans albers (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

schönes röllchen.....
vor allem in dem zustand.




wenn ich nicht schon so viele andere hätte,
dann würde /könnte... etc..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ma guggn wie hoch die geht |supergri

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shakespeare-SIGMA-070/391762107450?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20140117130753%26meid%3Dbb9e2d63e68c4a93b4f89107f10fbcaa%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D322494502058


----------



## Shura (27. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Hatte neulich die 80er in der Hand. Quasi kein Kratzer, absoluter Top-Zustand für 100. Hat mich ja schon bissl angeheizt. : X


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ma guggn wie hoch die geht |supergri


die sieht aber auch wirklich gut aus.
mehr als ´nen fuffi würd´ ich persönlich dennoch nicht dafür hinblättern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Sobald das wirkliche Kenner sehen, geht das Ding deutlich höher.
Nicht umsonst ist die 70er das seltenste Modell der Reihe.
Alle andren Größen findet man tagtäglich irgendwo, nach ner 70er muß man schon recht lang suchen.

Der Verkäufer hat nur nen Riesen Fehler gemacht...seine Auktion endet bereits vorm Wochenende, sehen also weitaus weniger Leute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ist jetzt schon bei 110 - Mist :g
ob die mir in der Region 200 wert ist?

Die Ambidex S 2441 ist vom Aufbau her die gleiche und bis auf die schwarze Farbe vs. Metallicgrün (Geschmacksfrage) mit der Druckknopfspule und Verarbeitung besser, die Pflueger 831 ist auch fast gleich bis auf die Farbe silber und Excenter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Hab doch gesagt das Ding geht noch höher.
Find es immernoch recht niedrig in Anbetracht dessen, das es 1. das seltenste Modell der Reihe ist und 2. die sehr häufige 80er in letzter Zeit auch für 80-100€ wegging.

Aber wie gesagt, das Auktionsende ist halt auch falsch gewählt.
Sonntag Abend gegen 20-21Uhr wäre günstiger gewesen und würde vermutlich dem Verkäufer mehr einbringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Wenn man mal nicht ans Sammeln, sondern ans Angeln denkt, ist die 80er oder die 60er weitaus brauchbarer. 
Die Gr. 080 ist riesengroß und trotzdem megastabil, das kostet sonst anderswo als Top-Japano schnell einen halben bis ganzen 1000er, wenn man denn solche Größtstatios braucht. Für dauernd stehendes Freihandspinnen ist das zu schwer.
Die Gr. 60 ist für die Größe ziemlich leicht und noch voll handspinntauglich in ihrem 400-500g Bereich. Dort sieht es ansonsten ziemlich arg mau aus (bis auf die nun auch weitgehend verschwundene Sorön S60), eher viele mit Plastik gebaute Rollen unterwegs. 
Merklich höher hat man mit den Japan-Thuna-Rollen knapp bei 600g wieder reichlich Auswahl.

Bischen blöde zum Angeln sind außerdem die schwarzen Spulen schon, die Beschichtung in schwarz ist recht rauh und sieht bei Kratzern gleich echt verwüstet aus, die rauhe Wurfkante bringt Schnurreibung und kostet Weite.
Ich habe glücklicherweise Exemplare der 060 mit Goldspulen (ala im Design bekannt bei Penn) und da flutscht die Schnur deutlich und hörbar besser wenn man einigermaßen weit werfen will.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. April 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Ja natürlich, wenn man solche Rollen erwerben möchte, um sie weiterhin zu benutzen, schaut das etwas anders aus.
Da wären mir derartige Preise auch etwas zu hoch.
Auch wenn die Dinger sehr stabil und top in Schuss sind, es sind halt auch alte Rollen.
Ich persönlich würde von daher, sofern ich sie benutzen möchte, dann auch nicht solche Preise für zahlen.

Bei Sammlern ist das ne andre Kiste, der zahlt meist nen Liebhaberpreis.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

lol, kaum Auktion beendet, steht exakt die gleiche (Foto + Anbieter identisch) wieder drin.

Diesmal allerdings nicht als Auktion, sondern nur Sofortkauf für 145,-  |rolleyes

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shakespeare-SIGMA-070-/391771685489?hash=item5b37698271:g:etEAAOSwHHFY-4gm


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

....glaubt ihr denn nicht das der gute Herr hier mitgelesen hat?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Davon geh ich zumindest aus. Die Rolle stand ja schonmal im Februar drin, da waren ihm 130 auch nicht genug. |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

sehr komisch, dann war mein Gespür ja schon vermutlich goldrichtig, dass da wie gerne üblich ein Fake-Bieter den Preis hochgetrieben hat ... :g

Da kaum jemand weiß, dass es auch eine 70er gab und man mit den vielen eh alle nur gleich schwarz aussehenden 
und aufsteigend größenmäßig verschiedenen Blackies jemanden sowieso beeindrucken kann,
wenn man denn will, kann man den Platz der 70 auch durchaus unbesetzt lassen. 

Zudem die 80er besonders in neuwertigem Zustand sowieso den anderen die Schau stiehlt, die ist einfach eine Supershow ...

Und die weiblichen "Fans" greifen immer liebend gerne zur winzigen  025. :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

schnapper vom angelflohmarkt für ´nen zehner.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Dafür sieht sie noch gut aus?


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

in der tat und der lauf erst, phantastisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Guter Fang! :m
Wenn man sie nachwiegt und mit heutigen topaktuellen Angelrollen vergleicht und das mal in Relation zur vergangenen Zeit und den Verschlechterungen in Robust-Bauweise setzt, kommt man aus dem grinsen nicht wieder raus! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2017)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Hier mal ein Video zur lautlosen Rücklaufsperre der Sigma, wo man das Prinzip gut sehen kann:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7kbE65TPk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*

Hier etwas sehr spezielles zu diesen Oldies und ihrem Stammbaum, bei ebay gefunden:

Sears Roebuck Gamefisher SP428 
alias Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2499 (hellgrün metallic)
alias Shakespeare Sigma 2200 025 (mattschwarz)

Ein echter Zwitter ! :m
Zeigt sehr schön, wieso tw. in der Sigma Nummern 2499 zu finden sind.

Da das nicht meine Fotos sind und ich sie nicht kaufen werde, hier mal der ebay Link (für einige Zeit wohl da):
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gamefisher-...e-in-Japan-fishing-reel-lot-7427/232669678178


----------



## ragbar (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> schnapper vom angelflohmarkt für ´nen zehner.



...und sogar noch mit ner DAM Magic Flex in coldgreen  chronistisch korrekt bespult.......war mal meine Lieblingsschnur- zu der Zeit. bis ich merkte, daß Dehnung nicht immer das Nonplusultra ist|rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (8. April 2019)

Da ich nun wohl auf infiziert bin will ich a) den Strang wiederbeleben und b) euch einen nützlichen Link nicht vorenthalten:

http://www.nutterrodandreel.com/ProductData.cfm?id=Shakespeare

Hier findet man viele (wenn nicht gar alle) explosionszeichnungen etc. Von Shakespeare rollen in guter auflösung


----------



## Hering 58 (8. April 2019)

@Kochtopf Danke für den Link.


----------



## Jason (9. April 2019)

@Kochtopf Vielen Dank für den Link. Wirklich sehr nützlich.


----------



## Jason (9. April 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein echter Zwitter ! :m


Ja, das ist richtig. Die Ambidex Super und die Sigma 2200 Serie sind fast identisch. Die Ambidex Super 2499 hatte allerdings zum Gegensatz der Sigma 025 eine Druckknopfspule wie natürlich auch bei allen anderen Rollen bei diesen Serien. Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den beiden kleinsten dieser Serien.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hans albers (10. April 2019)

süss.. die kleenen...


----------



## Jason (10. April 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> süss.. die kleenen...


Ja, das stimmt, die sind schon niedlich. Im Gegensatz zur Ambidex Super 2441. Die große habe ich noch nicht gefischt. Schlummert in der Vitrine. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (10. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, die sind schon niedlich. Im Gegensatz zur Ambidex Super 2441. Die große habe ich noch nicht gefischt. Schlummert in der Vitrine.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Krass - hast du sie quasi neu und originalverpackt bekommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (10. April 2019)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist die https://www.collectorsweekly.com/fishing/overview ja für den einen oder anderen interessant.


----------



## Jason (10. April 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Krass - hast du sie quasi neu und originalverpackt bekommen?


Das wäre schön. Nein  die hab ich Gebraucht erworben . Neu und originalverpackt würden diese Rollen fast ein Vermögen kosten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (10. April 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht ist die https://www.collectorsweekly.com/fishing/overview ja für den einen oder anderen interessant.


Für Vintage Sammler eine interessante Seite . Aber satte Preise. Wir immer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. April 2019)

Da ich auch Liebhaber alter Shakespearerollen bin möchte ich euch das nicht vorenthalten. Heute ist von der 24er
Ambidex-Serie die 2400er eingetroffen. Ist aber schon eine DC. Zustand ist gut bis sehr gut. Bei Gelegenheit wird sie mal geöffnet um das Fett zu kontrollieren. Die Rolle läuft aber wie ein Uhrwerk. Ich denke mal, das keine Wartung erforderlich ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2019)

@jason 1, fein mal jemand von hier live getroffen zu haben! 


Sogar mit Karton für 59 DM, das waren erstaunliche Preise damals für HE-Gerät! 

Wertsteigerung von damals ca. 30€ auf heute 120€ neuwertig , gar nicht so schlecht, andere Oldtimer sind problematischer.


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2019)

"wondereel"....


----------



## Jason (22. Mai 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @jason 1, fein mal jemand von hier live getroffen zu haben!
> 
> 
> Sogar mit Karton für 59 DM, das waren erstaunliche Preise damals für HE-Gerät!
> ...


Ich habe es im Ükel schon erwähnt. Es hat mich sehr gefreut dich kennen gelernt zu haben. Das Gespräch über die Shakespeare Rollen war sehr interessant.
Erklär mir bitte was HE-Gerät bedeutet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2019)

.. "high end".... ??


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Mai 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da ich auch Liebhaber alter Shakespearerollen bin möchte ich euch das nicht vorenthalten. Heute ist von der 24er
> Ambidex-Serie die 2400er eingetroffen. Ist aber schon eine DC. Zustand ist gut bis sehr gut. Bei Gelegenheit wird sie mal geöffnet um das Fett zu kontrollieren. Die Rolle läuft aber wie ein Uhrwerk. Ich denke mal, das keine Wartung erforderlich ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Davon habe ich auch noch welche muss ich mal im Keller gucken.Das die mal 59 DM gekostet hat weiß ich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2019)

Richtig, HE = High End , also das ganz oben im Angebot.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2019)

Vermutlich werden hier nur wenige bis gar keine diese Seite kennen, dennoch will ich den Link dazu hier gern teilen.

http://www5c.biglobe.ne.jp/~take300/

Vorallem für diejenigen, die sich den Shakespeare's ab Ambidex verschrieben haben, dürfte da noch einiges Interessantes (Ohmori-Bereich.....richtig, man schreibt es eigentlich mit h) zu finden sein.
Unter anderem auch, das Shakespeare eigentlich nur noch ein Einkäufer/Vertriebler war nachdem man die eigene Produktion in den Staaten aufgab.
Das meiste ist leider nur in japanisch, einiges aber auch in englisch, durch die Seite klicken ist durchaus lesenswert.
Auch zu anderen Firmen kann man noch einiges erfahren, wenngleich auch nur in Kurzform.


----------



## Jason (23. Mai 2019)

@Bimmelrudi Für Sammler alter Rollen in den Bereichen eine interessante Seite. Danke!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Mai 2019)

@Bimmelrudi

Danke für den link.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

Heute ist eine 2410 DC eingetroffen, die sehr schwergängig ist. So ein festes Fett habe ich kaum in einer Rolle gehabt. Also komplett zerlegen, reinigen und dann trocknen. Spule sieht optisch nicht zu gut aus, ansonsten paßt der optische Rest.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Spulenachse mußte poliert werden, leichte Ansätze unterhalb des Kugellagers waren vorhanden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2019)

Kann mir einer eine Adresse geben wo man eine Bügelfeder für eine Ambidex 2410 DC bekommt. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. November 2019)

Könntest du vielleicht ein Bild deiner aktuellen Bügelfeder mal reinsetzen?

Dann könnt ich mal schauen ob ich was habe. Das liegt bei mir größtenteils nicht numeriert in Boxen rum.
Alternativ kann ich dir auch eine entsprechend biegen aus Federstahl.

EDIT: Grad im andren Thread gesehen dein Bild....ich werd mal nachschauen ob ich direkt was habe.
Ansonsten bräuchte ich halt ein paar Maße wie Länge des oberen/unteren Schenkels bis zur Biegung, evtl auch Drahtdicke.


----------



## Jason (3. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ansonsten bräuchte ich halt ein paar Maße wie Länge des oberen/unteren Schenkels bis zur Biegung, evtl auch Drahtdicke.


@Hecht100+ Genau solche Maße bräuchte ich auch. Habe hier verschiedene vor mir liegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

@jason 1 von Federspitze zu Federende genau 2,5cm Gesamtlänge ( gerade gemessen, nicht an der Feder lang )


----------



## Jason (3. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ gut, kannst du bitte noch ein Bild von der betreffenden Feder machen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

@jason 1 Ich habe mal eine aus einer Büroklammer gebogen, so in etwas müsste sie aussehen, die Originalfeder war leider nicht mit dabei. Federdrahtstärke um 1mm.


----------



## Jason (3. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332252
> @jason 1 Ich habe mal eine aus einer Büroklammer gebogen, so in etwas müsste sie aussehen, die Originalfeder war leider nicht mit dabei. Federdrahtstärke um 1mm.


Die Feder sieht doch ganz gut aus. Vielleicht passt die ja. ￼Nein, ist nur Spaß. Ich gehe mal nachschauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Tut mir leid. Von der Form würden 4 in Frage kommen. Die sind aber nur
2,2cm.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

@jason 1  Wenn du mir die auf dem Bild schicken könntest, den Rest kriege ich schon hin, dann wird der Mittelteil etwas verkleinert und schon habe ich die fehlenden Millimeter.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2019)

@jason 1 Oder eine die etwas länger ist, dann kürze ich sie mir passend.


----------



## Jason (3. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Dann gib mir doch bitte deine Adresse per Pn. Ich sende dir was zu. Dann kann ich dir ja doch helfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. November 2019)

Der Durchmesser von dem Loch sollte aber auch passen @Hecht100+


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. November 2019)

Und mit tatkräftiger Hilfe und einer neuen DAM Feder ist sie wieder einsatzbereit, die 2410DC. Danke nochmal an @jason 1 . 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Den Bügelanschlag habe ich aus einer kleinen Schraube gefertigt, man kann jetzt den Bügel zwar nicht mehr flach an das Gehäuse anlegen ( Transportstellung)  , die Wurfstellung bzw. die Aufrollstellung sind ohne Probleme.









Ansonsten wartet die Rolle jetzt auf den Frühling damit sie wieder ans Wasser darf.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und mit tatkräftiger Hilfe und einer neuen DAM Feder ist sie wieder einsatzbereit, die 2410DC. Danke nochmal an @jason 1 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Teil habe ich auch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Da die Rollenpreise bei Ebay in meinen Augen ins Utopische abwandern, hatte ich mir Mittwochabend eine Sigma 040CK zur Ersatzteilgewinnung für 4,50 € plus Versand gegönnt. Diese ist dann gestern, Freitag eingetroffen, zerlegt, gereinigt und heute wieder zusammen gesetzt worden. Zwischendurch habe ich noch mein malerische Können an ihr versucht bzw. mit Masking Tape die Aluschilder und Aufkleber vorher abgedeckt. Alles weitere kann man den Bildern entnehmen.

So sah sie vorher aus:
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Das gute an dieser Rolle ist, das noch alle Aufkleber in einigermaßen guten Zustand sind.  Das Innenleben dieser Rolle war einfach nur, wie nicht anders erwartet, in einem sehr guten Zustand. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Rolle in Einzelteile zerlegt.

Und so ist sie jetzt wieder bereit ans Wasser zu kommen














Fazit der ganzen Aktion: Es hat sich in meinen Augen gelohnt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. März 2020)

Wäre es für dich evtl. vorstellbar, wenn du deine Bilder zukünftig eher als Vorschaubild (also Miniatur) in einem Thread ablegst?
Ich mein, die Bilder sind verdammt groß und man scrollt sich durchaus auch mal nen Wolf bis man Details sieht.
Die kleinen Bilder zeigen ja nichts andres und man kann für die Vollansicht ja auch dann draufklicken.
Die Ladezeiten würden sich dadurch auch deutlich verbessern, käme sicherlich dem einen oder anderen zugute.
Aufm Smartphone wirds mit diesen Bildgrößen auch ziemlich uncool.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> hatte ich mir Mittwochabend eine Sigma 040CK zur Ersatzteilgewinnung für 4,50 € plus Versand gegönnt.
> 
> Fazit der ganzen Aktion: Es hat sich in meinen Augen gelohnt.



Wunderfeine Sache und schön dokumentiert! 
(aber Bildersize!)

Eine der best-of Oldietype haste dir da gegriffen und wieder hinbekommen!
Das Gewicht der 040-Größe ist im Gegensatz zur schweren 2410 immer noch State-of-the-Art in allen Angelarten, selbst Shimanos Top-Hagane-2019 sehen technisch alt dagegen aus! 

Die "Außenhaut" und Lackierung der Sigmas war leider nur sehr sehr mau, das sieht man im Vergleich zur älteren blauen auch sehr gut.
Die Feuchterosion außen hat so kaum eine andere Rolle, das war der Großkampagne  u. Billigauflage zur Massenverbreitung geschuldet, und zeitaltervorweisend zur weiteren Entwicklung bis heute.

Ich habe auf solch' Zustand lange nicht mehr geboten, aber der Abgebesterbestatus der Erstvorbesitzer und die tollen Kellerfunde der (unbedarften) Nachfahren ist wohl auch erstmal abgeschlossen.

Das Großrad auf dem Zerlegebild hat seine ganz eigene Art von Schutzschicht gebildet, sozusagen aufgewachsen, echt faszinierend. 

Ich habe diese Rollentype sowie Supra-Schwester als Pärchen für den Wintereinsatz parat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

@Hecht100+
Fehlt auf dem Zerlegebild der Sigma  nicht ein Teil, oder sitzt es noch auf dem Großrad?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Hecht100+
> Fehlt auf dem Zerlegebild der Sigma  nicht ein Teil, oder sitzt es noch auf dem Großrad?


Welches Teil meinst du das fehlen sollte?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Das ist ne CK, die sollte einen Slider auf dem Großrad rechts haben.
Oder klackert die noch voll?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Die Klacker echt gut, ich mach sie noch mal auf


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist ne CK, die sollte einen Slider auf dem Großrad rechts haben.
> Oder klackert die noch voll?



Auf der Großradachse sitzt direkt hinter dem Tellerrad ein Kunststoffteil. Daran sind gefühlt 2 Kunststoffansätze dran, als wenn dort etwas abgebrochen ist. Ist es das, was du meinst?


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2020)

@Hecht100+
sieht ja richtig gut aus und schön dokumentiert!Hut ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (7. März 2020)

Einige CK hatten das Plasteding zum deaktivieren des Geräusches nicht. Bei zwei der 040er die ich habe ist es auch nicht verbaut,bei den kleineren schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auf der Großradachse sitzt direkt hinter dem Tellerrad ein Kunststoffteil. Daran sind gefühlt 2 Kunststoffansätze dran, als wenn dort etwas abgebrochen ist. Ist es das, was du meinst?


Das Teil meine ich, weiß bis angelaufen weiß im Grundzustand. Schön das es noch da ist!
2 Nasen sind richtig.
Die musst die Rücklaufsperrenklinke mit ihrem hinteren Fortsatz so dazwischen bringen, dass dieser Kunststoffslider beim Vorwärtskurbeln die Klinke hochdrückt. Dann lautlos. 
Bei YT gibt es ein Video für die Minirolle Sigma 025, Prinzip ist aber gleich.
Nach dem Prinzip kann man sich auch selber solche Hochdrück-Slider bauen, hatte ich für alle 2410 und 2441 eingebaut,
wobei die sich aber nochmal vermehrt haben und Zuläufe ohne den Umbau sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Einige CK hatten das Plasteding zum deaktivieren des Geräusches nicht. Bei zwei der 040er die ich habe ist es auch nicht verbaut,bei den kleineren schon.


Eigentlich waren das die ohne CK, es gab aber 3 Subserien (oder eben vlt. doch mehr, wer weiß?) : 
1) Goldschrift rund
2) Silberschrift eckig (mit/ohne Antiklackerslider?)
3) Silberschrift eckig mit CK und Antiklackerslider.


----------



## Thomas. (8. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren das die ohne CK, es gab aber 3 Subserien (oder eben vlt. doch mehr, wer weiß?) :
> 1) Goldschrift rund
> 2) Silberschrift eckig (mit/ohne Antiklackerslider?)
> 3) Silberschrift eckig mit CK und Antiklackerslider.


hier ist auch noch was, glaube ich (2200GX)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2020)

Jupp, ein weit späterer u. abgewandelter Nachfolger aus Plastik in Gehäuse und Rotor.
Da gab es einiges bevor die Shakespeare unterging, aber qualitativ eben alles gesenkt.
Der Moritz hatte damals auch einiges solches, sogar sehr viel schöner lackierte.


----------



## kuttenkarl (8. März 2020)

Cool,

habe heute gerade eine Rolle auseinander gebaut und mich über das komische Plastikteil gewundert. Jetzt kann ich meine beiden Ambidex Super leise machen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal eine 2410 DC Ambidex mit einer Pflueger 827 DC verglichen, und die Pflueger ist in meinen Augen die bessere der beiden Rollen. 





Vom Grundrollenkörper sind die beiden Rollen bis auf die Außenreliefs identisch, bei der Spule fangen die Unterschiede dann aber an.
Die Ambidex hat einen Druckknopfschnellverschluß, die Pflüger einen Schraubverschluß. Der Innendurchmesser ist bei der Ambidex 23,8mm, bei der Pflüger 24 mm. Die Übersetzung ist bei beiden Rollen 4,2:1. Durch den Schnellverschluß sind die Bremsscheiben bei der Ambidex kleiner als bei der Pflueger. 




Der Kurbelgriff ist bei der Ambidex nur mit einem Tausch der Kurbelschraube auf Linksbetrieb umbaubar, bei der Pflueger kann man die Kurbel einfach in die linke Seite eindrehen. Die Griffstücke der Kurbel sind bei beiden Rollen gleich, das der Ambidex ist geschraubt,während es bei der Plueger genietet ist. 




Das Getriebe und Innenleben ist bei beiden Rollen identisch. 



links die Ambidex, rechts die Pflueger


----------



## Jason (9. Mai 2020)

Pflueger wurde doch von Shakespeares geschluckt. Was für ein Bj. wird die Pflueger sein? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2020)

@Jason  Die müßten beide das gleiche Alter haben, weil DC auf beiden draufsteht. Und das ist laut Internet die Abkürzung für  Jahresangaben. Genau wie bei der Sigma CK. Kann im Moment leider die Seite mit der Erklärung dafür nicht finden.  Man hätte es sich damals sofort ausdrucken sollen.


----------



## Jason (9. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason  Die müßten beide das gleiche Alter haben, weil DC auf beiden draufsteht. Und das ist laut Internet die Abkürzung für  Jahresangaben. Genau wie bei der Sigma CK. Kann im Moment leider die Seite mit der Erklärung dafür nicht finden.  Man hätte es sich damals sofort ausdrucken sollen.


Also könnte das auch die gleiche Bauweise erklären. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2020)

Ja, voraussichtlich müßte das so sein. 




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das DC stand in der letzten Serie dabei, heißt in Shakespeare-Jahrescode 1978, also Modell 1978 ff.
> http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/antiques/how.shtml


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2020)

Leider kann ich auf der Shakespeare-Homepage das nicht mehr finden, war echt interessant.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Mai 2020)

Es gibt noch viel frühere Modelle wo Shakespeare bzw Noris-Shakespeare und Pflüger identische Rollen bauten.
Eine Rolle solch einer Baureihe ist aktuell noch am Postweg und könnte auch dich lieber @Jason interessieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Shakespeare hat Noris, Pflueger (ohne das den Ami unbekannte ü  ) u.a.m.
schon irgendwann um die 60er gekauft. Weiß ich aus dem Kopf nicht genau.
Aber nachgeschaut, 1966 kam Pflueger dazu. (s.u.)
Als sie alles im US-Raum, was sich nicht andere gerafft hatten, zusammen hatten, wurden sie leider aufgekauft/fusioniert (zur K2, dann PureFishing, dann Jarden, dann Newell Brands(aktuell???)) und mit dem alten Stil war es vorbei.

[EDIT]
Alles schon wieder veraltet, neuer Besitzer, also mal der Versuch nach Recherche und Datensammlung einer knappen Übersicht zur Historie:

+- Sycamore Partners (Übernahme 2019)
+- http://sycamorepartners.com/
+- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sycamore_Partners
+- https://mygermannews.com/index.php/...d-jostens-fr-rund-25-milliarden-usdollar.html
+- http://sycamorepartners.com/news/article/2059
+--- Newell Brands (Übernahme 2016)
+--- www.newellbrands.com | ir.newellbrands.com
+--- de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newell_Brands
+--- In 2015, Newell Rubbermaid announced its intention to acquire Jarden Corporation;; Closed in April 2016 and created Newell Brands.
+--- In 2018, the company divested some of its commercial and smaller consumer businesses including ... and Pure Fishing.
+----- Jarden Corporation (Übernahme 2007)
+----- www.jarden.com umgeleitet -> www.newellbrands.com
+----- de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarden_Corporation
+----- https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/die-jarden-corporation-bernimmt-pure-fishing-und-k2/
+----- https://web.archive.org/web/20160303195851/http://www.jarden.com/brands/outdoor-solutions
+------- Pure Fishing, Inc  (Übernahme 2007)
+------- https://www.purefishing.com/our-brands/
+--------- K2, Inc (Übernahme 1996)
+--------- de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K2_Sports
+----------- *Shakespeare Fishing Tackle*
+----------- www.shakespeare-fishing.com
+----------- en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakespeare_Fishing_Tackle
+----------- www.shakespeare-fishing.com/Shakespeare-about-us.html


Also das ist nun aktuell:  SycamorePartners-PureFishing-Shakespeare
Man kann jetzt mal raten, was dabei gutes rauskommen soll ...

Auch nett, wie einige Begebenheiten abgelaufen sind:





						Our Story - Pure Fishing
					

Building the World’s Best Fishing Company, One Brand at a Time Angling is growing worldwide and Pure Fishing, Inc. has positioned its portfolio of brands to fuel that growth. A global provider of fishing tackle, lures, rods and reels, our brands are organized to meet market needs and encompasses...




					www.purefishing.com


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine 2410 DC Ambidex mit einer Pflueger 827 DC verglichen, und die Pflueger ist in meinen Augen die bessere der beiden Rollen.
> 
> Vom Grundrollenkörper sind die beiden Rollen bis auf die Außenreliefs identisch, bei der Spule fangen die Unterschiede dann aber an.
> Die Ambidex hat einen Druckknopfschnellverschluß, die Pflüger einen Schraubverschluß. Der Innendurchmesser ist bei der Ambidex 23,8mm, bei der Pflüger 24 mm. Die Übersetzung ist bei beiden Rollen 4,2:1. Durch den Schnellverschluß sind die Bremsscheiben bei der Ambidex kleiner als bei der Pflueger.


Jetze haste den Salat - die Dinger werden so auch noch teurer! 

Die Ambidex ist bis auf die Kurbel aber die deutlich bessere Rolle. Der 3-flügelige Knob ist noch wie von den Vorgängern, ein 2-flügeliger wäre etwas leichter und ist bei den Ambidex-S in der Tat verwirklicht.
Die Bremse Ambidex ist auch deutlich besser in der Wirkung, weil die schmäleren Bremsscheibenringe deutlich glatter bremsen und auf dem dicken Unterbauträger viel sanfter und gleichmäßiger laufen.
Daiwa macht es aktuell bei den LT auch wieder mehr so. Und bewirbt grundsätzlich die Rollen mit Achsverdickungsaufsatz und größerem Mittelpunktsausschnitt in den Bremsscheiben als höherwertiger.
Der Innenteil einer Bremscheibe nahe am Mittelpunkt stört eher nur den Andruck weiter außen, wie etwa bei einer Autokupplung gut zu sehen.

Ich habe eine 827 damals mit den noch leicht verfügbaren Teilen umgebaut, die Spule ausgebohrt und eine quasi Ambidex draus gemacht; wickelte genauso gut.
Man stelle sich das mal vor! 
Das gab es als Bestellservice innerhalb ca. 2 Wochen um 1980 im örtlichen Zooladen in der Kleinstadt, sogar für kleines Geld. 
Daiwa neben Shakespeare übrigens auch, Grundlage für tolle Mods, seitdem mag ich beide Firmen sehr gerne.
Leicht verfügbare E-Teile ist ein sehr wichtiges Merkmal einer Rolle!!! 

Die 827-2410 wurde dann in einem Gleichschaltungsbereinigungsanfall als überzähliger Sonderling innerhalb der Familie mal verschenkt, über den Verbleib weiß ich nichts weiter. Ich habe derzeit auch Typenschilder weggemacht oder die geprägten Beschriftungen (2410,DC) weggeschliffen ... jugendlicher Aktionismus eben 
Also irgendwo gibt es so einen Zwitter mit der Druckknopfachse und Knob der Ambidex, aber ohne Schnurclip.
Für mich alles wichtige Gründe, um später nochmal mit dem richtig Sammeln anzufangen ...

Die Kurbel der 2410 ist blöde, deutlich schlechter als die der 827, gefällt mir lange nicht mehr. Die waren 1975 sträflicherweise von der Form der BBII-2200 abgewichen. 
Deshalb habe ich schon bei einigen 2410 den Knubbel zur Aufbewahrung des zweiten Gewindes entfernt, deutlich besser gegen Schnurverhängen!
Ich wechsele nie auf rechts und kein Einzelpersonangler wird das regelmäßig tun.
Ich habe es ein einziges mal mit meinem Cousin als Angelgast am Wasser getan, der wollte lieber Rechtshand. Nett, aber Gewichtsaufschlag  und überflüssiges Feature mit dem Container, wenn man eh viele Sortierkästen und Sammelboxen am Wasser hat, sozusagen voll overfeatured wie die ganze Rolle. 
Die Optik der amputierten Kurbel wird nochmal verbessert werden, bin immer noch im Zweifel ob in Rollenfarbe oder dezenter besser und schöner ist.
Leider ist der Kurbelhebelverlauf eckiger als der besser geschwungene der 827 und der wieder eingeführten alten Form, zumal das Doppelgewinde ab der Ambidex-S das R/L-Thema endgültig erledigt hat und den bis heute besten Kurbelverschraubungsmechanismus eingeführt hat. 
Daiwa und Shimano sind aktuell immer noch zu blöd (?) dazu das zu erkennen, dass man so z.B. gar keine einteilige Abschraubkurbel benötigt.
Oder es ist die Patentlage, oder sie brauchen unbedingt ein neues Feature um die Angler zu beschäftigen und belästigen ...
Die Topmodelle der ABU Cardinal 700/800 und SorönSTX/SX/S mit X-Cräftic Aluteilen hatten das jüngst fast wieder genauso wie von Shakespeare drin; selber Konzern inzwischen - aha 

Ansonsten war meiner Ansicht nach die sehr glitzernde 827 im Zeitgeist des Metallic der wahre Vorläufer der nachfolgenden Sigma 2200, auch der Schnurclip ist schon gleichermaßen ein nerviger fehlender Faktor. Ist wie vieles schlechter bei den Abkömmlingen der Ambidex.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oder es ist die Patentlage, oder sie brauchen unbedingt ein neues Feature um die Angler zu beschäftigen und belästigen ...



Gut möglich das es mit Patenten zusammenhängt.
Auf der anderen Seite müßte man sich dazu dann halt durch die ganzen Patentrechte mal durchwühlen, ich glaub nichtmal das soviel davon patentiert ist.
Oftmals findet man auf den Rollen nur "patent pending", und dann bleibt halt offen, ob es dazu auch nen Abschluss gab.

Soweit ich weiß ist nichtmal die allseits bekannte Schnellklappkurbel von Daiwa patentiert, da gab es auch nur ein "pending", aber nie mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

In solchen Patenten zu recherchieren wäre mal wieder spannend ... kostet aber viel Zeit.
Zwischen Marketing und Entwicklung sind die Drähte ja nicht immer so gut, oder eben gerne lang u. holperig, heute manchmal den halben Globus umspannend lang. 

Wenn man sich heute die Angelwerbewelt anschaut, dann ist doch eindeutig mehr Schein als Sein, und der Schein dient den Verkaufszahlen.
Ich denke, der Aspekt der frühen Japaner mit dem was technisch-wirklich-gutes und machbar-optimales zu bauen u. überzeugend bei den Kunden abzuliefern, der ist nicht mehr angesagt. Deswegen werden technische Faktoren auch nicht abgewogen und gezielt langfristig verfolgt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2020)

Die Risiko-Bereitschaft in der Entwicklung ist auch nicht mehr gegeben, kann man sicherlich auch nachvollziehen, die Märkte sind äußerst kurzlebig und heiß umkämpft.

Das war halt früher auch noch anders, als zb Hersteller wie Daiwa neue Wege suchten, auch wenn sie wenig Potential bei der Kundschaft hatten.
1985 entdeckte Daiwa das Digitalzeitalter für sich und brachte die weltweit erste und bis heute einzige Stationärolle mit digitalem Display heraus. Eine entsprechende Multi kam auch auf den Markt.

*1)
_Eine der wenigen Rollen, die ich noch gern für meine Sammlung hätte, solafern die Digitaleinheit noch voll funktioniert._

Oder die in den 80ern bei vielen Herstellern benutzten Autocast-Hebeln..also die einhändige Benutzung des Bügels zur Wurfvorbereitung.
Ist heute völlig vom Markt verschwunden, obwohl es da durchaus tolle Systeme gab (zb Ryobi hatte eins der langlebigsten, Shimano eins der schlechtesten).

_Quellennachweis_
*1) _Daiwa Katalog 1986 UK_


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Coole Info zu der 85er Digitalrolle! 
Heute ginge das alles aufs verfügbare und damit günstige Smartphone - dabei fällt mir gleich ganz viel bei ein!  (spar ich mir an diesem Platze)

Immerhin hat nach dem längeren Bestehen von Johshuya-Ryobi/Weihai-Honor in der harten Marktkonkurrenz
mit wenigen aber guten (und günstig machbaren!) Grundmodellen (Applause,Ecusima,Zauber) und einem für mich sehr genialen Rollenbaukasten (wie eben damals)
sich auch Globeride-Daiwa wieder mehr zu einem Rollenbaukastensystem gleicher Teile entschlossen - wenn sie es überhaupt je aufgegeben haben.
Dazu haben sie eine wahre Explosion an Varianten in den letzten Jahren herausgebracht! Und sehr kreative Preisgestaltungen (Sonderangebotssenkungen).

Das macht eine kontinuierliche Fortentwicklung und Stabilisierung der Komponententechnik wieder sehr viel wahrscheinlicher. 

Da kommt dann mal sowas wie passende Varianten in Gehäuse, Kurbel, Spule, Bremse, Getriebe, Übersetzung, Bügel usw. bei raus, aber weitgehend alles umbaubar und verwendbar. 
Wenn hier noch Modder wie bei Autotunern, aber zu Normalpreisen bei großen Stückzahlen aufspringen, würde das paradisisch!


----------



## Jason (11. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel frühere Modelle wo Shakespeare bzw Noris-Shakespeare und Pflüger identische Rollen bauten.
> Eine Rolle solch einer Baureihe ist aktuell noch am Postweg und könnte auch dich lieber @Jason interessieren.


Jetzt hast du mich aber neugierig gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Mai 2020)

@Jason 

Nicht nur dich, hoffentlich bekommt der das gute Stück bald und stellt es vor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2020)

Ich schätze das wird sowas die 2270 Serie (2270,2271,2273) sein, die war sehr erfolgreich, gab es sehr lange und letztmals im Katalog 80.
Von der 2273 hatte ich eine Fisherman-Variante, und habe schon Bilder einer Pflueger gesehen.
Der ganz alte Aufbau einer Stationärrolle der 60er.


			https://bolthely.hu/kepek/horgaszmuzeum/00469_2.jpg
		


Einfach mal geraten


----------



## Jason (11. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schätze das wird sowas die 2270 Serie (2270,2271,2273) sein, die war sehr erfolgreich


Das war di


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schätze das wird sowas die 2270 Serie (2270,2271,2273) sein, die war sehr erfolgreich, gab es sehr lange und letztmals im Katalog 80.
> Von der 2273 hatte ich eine Fisherman-Variante, und habe schon Bilder einer Pflueger gesehen.
> Der ganz alte Aufbau einer Stationärrolle der 60er.
> 
> ...


Diese Serie, die du ansprichst nennt sich Economy-Serie. Ich denke aber mal, so eine ist nicht auf den Weg zu @dawurzelsepp 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (12. Mai 2020)

ich habe auch so eine  Fisherman-Variante die an einer Shakespeare erinnert


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Mai 2020)

Meine Pflüger ist noch etwas älter wie die hier abgebildeten.

Von den Fisherman Rollen der 70er gibt es in den Bauteilen durchaus parallelen zu Shakespeare (Noris-Shakespeare) Rollen bei neueren ab der Ambidex kann ich leider nicht mitreden. 

Was den Autocast betrifft so hatte das neben Daiwa auch Shakespeare mit der Alpha im Programm. Vom Baujahr her dürfte das in etwa 1985 was gewesen sein, nagelt mich da aber bitte ned fest....könnte auch später gewesen sein.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Mai 2020)

???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2020)

Die ^ muss ja ziemlich alt sein, wenn man den Bügelhalter anschaut, eine herausstechende Komponente.
Wie der Bügel überhaupt umklappt, ist mir aus dem Bild nicht ganz klar  
Bein+Fuß sind aber schon modern, Gehäuseform auch.
Aber wohl alles ab 1966   , was das Gespann Shakespeare/Pflueger betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe auch so eine  Fisherman-Variante die an einer Shakespeare erinnert
> Anhang anzeigen 345616
> Anhang anzeigen 345617


Klasse, das ist die Fishermann-Variante der 27-Serie mit Innenanschlag, also 2701,2711,2741. 
Dann vermute ich mal 5701,5711, 5741, und das ist die kleinste mit angegebenen 100m 0.30mm.
Leider haben die noch die Rücklaufsperre am Großrad. 
Für mich ein Nachteil für den schweren Einsatz, der prinzipiell immer noch absolut-top einsetzbaren "dicken alten".
Trotzdem habe ich die 27x1er alle als Bestandteil der modernen Metallic-bande aus der mich vornehmlich interessierenden Zeit.
Der alternative Nicht-Ohmori-Hersteller (Banax?) hat jedenfalls derbe mit dickem Material gebaut, alles eine Stufe grobschlächtiger als bei BBII/Ambidex/Sigma.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die ^ muss ja ziemlich alt sein, wenn man den Bügelhalter anschaut, eine herausstechende Komponente.
> Wie der Bügel überhaupt umklappt, ist mir aus dem Bild nicht ganz klar
> Bein+Fuß sind aber schon modern, Gehäuseform auch.
> Aber wohl alles ab 1966   , was das Gespann Shakespeare/Pflueger betrifft.



Wenn du dir mal die älteren Beiträge anschaust wirst du sehen das sowohl ich als auch der Eiszeit schon so einen sonderbaren Bügel gezeigt haben.

Noris Shakespeare 2050

Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2050

Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2260 + 2050


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2020)

Ja, danke, das stimmt! 

Trotzdem sehe ich da auch nicht, wie der Bügel überhaupt aufgeht.
Denn auf dem Bild von eiszeit passt der Betrachtungswinkel besser für das Feststellen von wirklich fest,
so dass man den Ansatz an der Umlaufkappe als fest annehmen muss, eben anders als alle nach 1975.

Wo liegt da mein Denkfehler - denn aufgehen muss der Bügel bestimmt! 

Hmmmm???   , könnte es sein, dass sich der Bügel in der Bohrung am Schnurlaufröllchen dreht?


			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/dsc_1981-jpg.342456/


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der alternative Nicht-Ohmori-Hersteller (Banax?) hat jedenfalls derbe mit dickem Material gebaut, alles eine Stufe grobschlächtiger als bei BBII/Ambidex/Sigma.



Sofern du wirklich Banax meinst, zu der Zeit war ne Sigma bereits lange Geschichte, also erst in den 90ern. Den Vorgänger der Firma gab es schon 1973, allerdings ohne eigenständige Modelle, die haben ausschließlich für Daiwa gebaut. Erst in den mittlerern 80ern kam das erste eigene Modell mit der SX (in silber und gold..letztere seltener)
Auch heute noch hat die Firma ne Statio fürs Grobe im Programm, inkl. Sicherungs-Klinkensperre, die GTX Extreme.
Wird vorwiegend in Australien verkauft bei den Salzwasseranglern. Ne recht gefragte Multi gibts auch, die Kaigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2020)

Dann war es ein anderer damals ähnlich operierender Hersteller, der ein bischen billigere Rollen herstellen konnte als die Sigma.
Die neuere und direkt nachfolgende Alpha 2100 muss auch von dem gewesen sein, eine überzählige von habe ich da noch im Sammellager im Karton stehen.
Das ging ja um ein Produkt für ca. 20-25DM  EVP weniger damals, sozusagen Ninja-Klasse heute.


----------

